# [38L][Iwagumi] Yet another scape ...



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I have a 10 Gallon aquarium right in front of my bed, and it has beed bugging me for a long time... It was just a "shrimp land", no actual scape and TONS of floating riccia! I had some stones left over, from my 290L scape, so I decided to try something new... I used ~50% of the riccia that I had :-\" Some info ...

*Filtration:* AquaClear 20
*Heating:* BigAl's 50Watt
*Lightning:* AQUA LIGHT with a 28W (6500K)
*Ferts:* Brighty K, Green Gain
*Substrate:*gravel + fluorite mix, and some sand 
*Fauna:* planning ... neons + red cherry
*Flora:* Riccia fluitans

Now, the photos!

Left over gravel+fluorite mix.









Rock placement :twitch:









River?









Entire riccia is attached to small stones. It took me forever to get it all attached!  I could have ordered riccia stones from ADG, but they wouldn't get to me fast enough so I just went with *free* (keyword ) stones from our garden...









And the tank...









Riccia is very easy to grow (it was floating before, and with no ferts, it grew like crazy!) so 28W will be fine. This is a very simple layout T. Amano style, everyone can make one just like it!. Finally a photo with flash ...









Regards,
Matt


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

So far, so good. I like it. I can't wait to see the finishing results


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Matt: your rock lay-out look very good but I think you should replace riccia fluitant by java moss for shrimp tank. Shrimps love moss very much, they use moss as hidden places & find a lot of foods there...and one more thing that riccia will grow very fast then fluit through the surface, then you have to tie them again...quite tired!
Cheers.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Good start :thumbsup: nice and neat. Would love to see it in a few months.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Excellent job Matt! I totally agree that anybody can have a great 'scape like this...simple and stylish.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Update*
Riccia grew in  Take a look


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks really nice!


----------



## aquarium boy (Nov 28, 2004)

ya it looks very nice i havent seen many 10gallon iwagumi setups.


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice setup!! beautiful tank.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you for the feedback 
After riccia took over the tank the rocks dissapeard. Got much smaller 
This scape will come to an end sometime at the end of this, begining of the next month.

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i really like the grassy look with the rocks. the design makes it look so much larger than a 10 gallon.


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

How do you expect keeping them down as always? Soon or later they will pop up through surface.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

*@Genin* - thanks! If only the 10 wasn't as tall as it is :/
*@qpixo *- I'll rescape before that happens 

Regards,
Matt


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess, you might need weekly trimming.
Very Nice aquascaping I like it the simplicity


----------

